
Browse the .NET Framework source code online - zuck9
http://referencesource.microsoft.com/
======
taspeotis
Can someone put 2014 on this?

[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/dotnet/archive/2014/04/09/how-
your-f...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/dotnet/archive/2014/04/09/how-your-
feedback-is-shaping-net.aspx)

> we also launched a new web site that hosts the latest version of the .NET
> Reference Source, called [http://sourceof.net](http://sourceof.net)

I think
[http://referencesource.microsoft.com/](http://referencesource.microsoft.com/)
might even be a little bit older.

~~~
zuck9
sourceof.net redirects to referencesource.microsoft.com

------
runfaster2000
It's also good to point out that .NET Core (effectively a subset of the .NET
Framework) and Roslyn (C# compiler) are open source on GitHub.

See: [https://github.com/dotnet](https://github.com/dotnet) and
[http://dotnet.github.io](http://dotnet.github.io)

I'm a .NET team member at Microsoft.

~~~
nicolapede
Correct me if I am wrong, but is seems like you can now compile and run Hello
World on Ubuntu without needing a Windows PC (which I remember was needed at
some step before)?

~~~
edgyswingset
Yes, that's correct.

------
voltagex_
Does anyone know if you're still allowed to contribute to ReactOS/Mono/WINE
after reading this?

~~~
rodrigokumpera
Yes, the code is MIT licensed. Check it on github:
[https://github.com/microsoft/referencesource](https://github.com/microsoft/referencesource)

In fact, for the past couple releases mono has replaced a lot of its library
code with MS's quite successfully.

Full disclosure - I run the mono team at Xamarin.

~~~
Frondo
I'd like to second the poster who said thanks for all your hard work.

It's pretty freakin' sweet to be able to develop my asp.net MVC sites in
Monodevelop instead of VC. I _really_ prefer KDE over Windows as a UI, and
y'all let me work in Linux all the time now!

~~~
itsboring
I second that sentiment. I mostly use C# for work - about half web stuff and
half OpenGL-based user interfaces, and it's a real boon to be able to do all
my work in Linux. Some other C# devs here work on Macs. We all appreciate the
Mono team's hard work.

~~~
pjmlp
Are you guys using OpenTK?

~~~
itsboring
Yeah, just a portion of it (a modified fork of the GL bindings). We wrap our
own framework around the bindings and combine that with SDL2, plus Cairo/Pango
for vector drawing and writing text to textures, libogg/libopus for audio
files, Assimp for 3D assets, etc.

~~~
pjmlp
I stopped paying attention when the development stood still for a while, hence
my question.

Thanks for the feedback.

------
cptskippy
I really appreciate the effort Microsoft puts into documentation and reference
materials. I think this is what sets them apart from everyone else.

------
elorant
Any chance for previous versions? Namely .NET 4.0.

~~~
tracker1
A lot of code should _just work_ , some will require a rebuild under the new
environment... I don't think I've had many problems moving forward at any
given point. I've been using C#/.Net since some of the early previews. Though,
these days most of my time is spent with node.js, and I've been following rust
and go with some interest.

~~~
elorant
I mean any chance of viewing source files for .NET 4.0.

~~~
nvivo
I don't think sourceof.net has previous versions, but it's quite easy to just
open any assembly on ILSpy.

You won't get comments, but you can read the code very clearly.

~~~
tracker1
I had to do this a few times in the early 1.x/2.x days as I needed to
understand some of the internals for functionality I wanted/needed... as a
cheat. Since 4, it's been really good, but I'm doing far more node these days.
Sometimes I do miss it, but usually not so much.

